# Trees & Chimneys



## Jon1270 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm considering installing an insert to revive my broken fireplace.  The idea was seeming pretty good until a few minutes ago, when I realized there's a big tree that's kinda close to the chimney. 

The tree in question is a healthy old spruce of some variety, better than 40' which puts it well above the top of the masonry and also much taller than any non-Dr. Seussian chimney extension could possibly reach.  The trunk is about 15' from the centerline of the chimney, but some branches level with the chimney cap come as close as 7 feet away.  And of course, they grow.

What rules apply in a situation like this?  Is it the 2' above any obstacle within 10' rule that's typically applied to building parts, or something else? 

Before you ask -- we like the tree.  I'm willing to trim, but not remove it.


----------



## mellow (Aug 29, 2012)

Pictures might help,  but if what I am reading is correct I would trim the branches nearest the chimney,  if for anything to prevent a chimney fire from passing from the chimney to the branches,  during a chimney fire you can see fire shooting out of the top of the chimney,  I know this first hand,   so I would trim anything near that chimney to at least 10' clear zone around it.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 29, 2012)

Not willing to remove a tree dangerously close to your structure and one that will negatively effect your heating system? Well, you have your answer.


----------



## realstihl (Aug 29, 2012)

Just trim it back and you'll be fine. Trees that large shouldn't be close to a structure though.


----------



## Jon1270 (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't have time to get back on the roof now, but here's a quick pic from the ground.







Obviously there are branches near the roof that need to be trimmed back regardless.  The previous owners were a little neglectful about this, and I haven't caught up with this particular chore yet.




> I would trim anything near that chimney to at least 10' clear zone around it.


 
My instinct is to trim branches to a 10' radius, starting 2' below the chimney cap and going up until there ain't nothing to trim. 



> Not willing to remove a tree dangerously close to your structure and one that will negatively effect your heating system? Well, you have your answer.


 
Not really.  I'm trying to learn whether it's possible to trim the tree to make it safe and keep it from affecting the draft.  If removal is the only way to accomplish this, I'd like to know why.


----------



## Jags (Aug 29, 2012)

Just trim it up - you will be fine.


----------



## Jon1270 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks.  I know that it's not ideal to have the tree so close to the house, but it shades the living room from afternoon sun, and makes the house look considerably nicer than it would otherwise.  I'm not about to take it down unless I absolutely have to.

I appreciate all the ideas.


----------



## Jags (Aug 29, 2012)

Jon1270 said:


> Thanks. I know that it's not ideal to have the tree so close to the house, but it shades the living room from afternoon sun, and makes the house look considerably nicer than it would otherwise. I'm not about to take it down unless I absolutely have to.
> 
> I appreciate all the ideas.


 
Keep in mind that sparks can come from your stack.  You will want to get that tree back far enough not to torch it off.


----------



## Jon1270 (Aug 29, 2012)

Absolutely. I'm just trying to convert 'far enough not to torch it off' to feet and inches.

Or metric. I can do the math.


----------



## Jags (Aug 29, 2012)

Its a little bit more than "sufficient" and about 4ft past "not enough".

Me?  I would tend to be more on the aggressive side than the conservative side.


----------



## begreen (Aug 29, 2012)

Jags said:


> Its a little bit more than "sufficient" and about 4ft past "not enough".
> 
> Me? I would tend to be more on the aggressive side than the conservative side.


 
Agreed, especially if you don't want this to be an annual chore. In the meantime, plant a good shade tree like an 5 yr old oak about 30 ft away from the house on that south side corner. When it gets big you can take down the spruce.


----------



## dorkweed (Aug 29, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Not willing to remove a tree dangerously close to your structure and one that will negatively effect your heating system? Well, you have your answer.


 

This^^^^^^!!


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 29, 2012)

That looks like a pokey spruce tree. The underside of the limbs and certainly the ground beneath it is likely covered with bone dry tinder. The Needles probably plug your gutters nicely. Ants, rats, and burglars can use that tree for access into your home. It does look nice though and you like the shade. I like BG's idea of immediately planting the replacement a safe distance from the home.

I just cut down 28 large trees that were too close to my home. We get wind here near the mountains and I wanted trees gone. Lots of work though.

My house is just out of frame on the right. It's so nice to be without close trees. Trees are great to look at in the distance.


----------



## begreen (Aug 29, 2012)

We have a redwood on the south side that I would like to see gone one of these days. And not with the wind.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 29, 2012)

Jon, I can see and understand your situation. I too love the trees and hate to cut much around the house. In fact, we have many trees simply because we live in the woods. probably the tallest tree closest to the house if a big red oak that is about 85' tall. It is a huge tree and we've had to trim it because of dead stuff falling on the roof of the house and barn. We know we'll have to do more. We also have a spruce right next to the house but thankfully it is on the opposite side as the chimney.

Best advice I can give is to do what you have to do and live with it. Definitely a big trim is in order as is the cleaning of the ground around the tree and also keeping roof and gutters cleaned regularly.


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 30, 2012)

I grew up with lots of firs around the house and now lots around the cabin.  If they are dead they come down...otherwise they don't bother me and provide some shade.


----------



## Wood Duck (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think there is a big danger of the tree igniting from normal chimney use, or even from a chimney fire. Assuming you're in the east or midwest somewhere, your trees will probably be fairly damp during the winter when you use the wood stove. Out west it may be different, but here in PA our trees are not usually in a condition that allows them to ignite readily. Perhaps during the occasional summer drought you'd be worried, but you won't be burning then.

I think there is a fair chance the tree will create air currents that may mess up your draft at certain times. Time will tell how often this happens and how severe the problems are. It will depend on the strength and direction of the wind.


----------



## charly (Aug 31, 2012)

Trouble with a dense tree canopy like that is it makes it hard for your roof dry out and you'll wind up with a moss covered roof which will just keep everything damp. Maybe even the wood underneath. Plus a great way for squirrels to get onto your roof. Remember those tree roots on average are only 6-8 inches deep. Strong winds and that acts like a big sail. Just a heads up. I took two monster silver maples down that had 5 foot trunks . Shaded our farm house nice in the summer, but the roots where getting into the foundation, septic tank plus the tree had been cabled. Monster narrow crotch leads . Instead of waiting for a lead to tear out and destroy our 1840 timber frame roof , they came down. People never plan on how big a tree will get before they plant in a particular location. Also always look up before you plant, many a nice tree was planted directly under some kind of service wire. Once it starts growing the home owners realize the mistake , has the tree topped which ruins the tree once that's done. Trees grow from the top up. Now the tree will die eventually, get sun scald where the main lead was cut , produce a bunch a sucker growth[high maintenance] and is garbage. Interesting, a branch never grows any higher from the ground as a tree matures. Sorry , hope I didn't get to far off the subject, just enjoyed working in trees years ago.


----------

